
A Rebuttle of the C++ FQA - autoreleasepool
https://gist.github.com/klmr/5423873
======
AnimalMuppet
Nicely done! Some comments:

> all popular languages have context-free (or “nearly” context-free) grammars,
> while C++ has undecidable grammar

The article quotes the FQA as saying that. Notice how this neatly defines C++
as "not a popular language", against all evidence of real-world use.

> Yossi also echoes the claim that adding exception handling always adds a
> runtime cost even when no exception is thrown. This is no longer true.

Was it ever? I thought that the idea of exceptions in C++ was _always_ "no
cost if not thrown".

> Manual memory management should not be used.

Well, it shouldn't be used except to build abstractions that insulate you from
manual memory management.

~~~
corysama
> Was it ever? I thought that the idea of exceptions in C++ was always "no
> cost if not thrown".

Long, long ago enabling exceptions would add some overhead to all functions.
When "zero cost exceptions" went mainstream it was a bit of a big deal, but a
lot of people didn't read the memo and still argue about their cost.

Either way, I'm not a fan of exceptions in any language. I'd prefer an
Either<Result, Error> return value any day.

